# Southern Missouri Sufferers?



## 23196 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd like to start a support group here. Anyone from Missouri?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI Maryann, I am from the St louis area. Where are you?


----------



## 15447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Springfield, MO here.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome maryanne and puterose


----------

